# New Gaming PC Config....Suggestions / Advice.



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Guys..

I am planning to build a new gaming rig, preferably AMD. Please  help me out with suggestions / Advice.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Metro, BF series, nfs, Crysis, WoW, and other latest RPG/FPS games. Movies and General work.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:budget is 70k Max.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Later.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:WIN 7 (Shall have to purchase a new 64 Bit edition) - Plz suggest.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2 TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO, already have Dell Ultrasharp 23", 1920x1080p.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:keyboard and mouse, Speakers, Samsung Optical Drive.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Over a period of 1 month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans : Siliguri, West Bengal. Mostly will be  buying online.

I have a preliminary config as mentioned below. Plz suggest suitable changes.


Processor     : AMD FX-8350 
Motherboard : Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 / Asrock 990FX Extreme 9. 
RAM	 : Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2  1600 MHz./ G Skill RipjawX 4GBx2, 1600 MHz
HDD : WD Caviar Green 2 TB
SSD : 128 GB. Please suggest suitable brand.      
Cabinet : BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Version.
PSU	 : Corsair TX 650V2 / Seasonic 
CPU Cooler	 : Deepcool Frostwin 
Graphic Card : HIS AMD 7870 IceQ 2GB DDR5 
DVD Writer	 : LG / Samsung


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

For ssd go with kingston v300. Most vfm ssd in india 128gb for 6k

And get cooler master 212 evo, even if you have to step down a little on motherboard


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 9, 2013)

And also avoid wd 'green' hd instead get black edition or cavier blue hd


----------



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> And also avoid wd 'green' hd instead get black edition or cavier blue hd



Caviar Blue 2 TB is not available. Caviar Black 2 TB becomes too costly and exceeds my budget. Is there any problem with Caviar green series..?

Hows Seagate Barracuda 2 TB drives..?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570k14000MotherboardMSI Z77 GD6513300RamG.Skill Sniper 8 GB 1600 MHz3200CPU CoolerCooler Master hyper 412 Slim3200Graphic CardSapphire HD7950 vapour-X 3 GB20000HDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB4800PSUCorsair TX-M 6506200CabinetCM Storm Scout 26000Total70700
















i5 suits more to gaming than FX 8350 does.


----------



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570k14000MotherboardMSI Z77 GD6513300RamG.Skill Sniper 8 GB 1600 MHz3200CPU CoolerCooler Master hyper 412 Slim3200Graphic CardSapphire HD7950 vapour-X 3 GB20000HDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB4800PSUCorsair TX-M 6506200CabinetCM Storm Scout 26000Total70700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, but the SSD was left out. Including that, the budget goes to 77K. I've seen the systems running on a SSD and their performance is fabulous. I can't miss out on SSD. That's why i decided to go with an entry level cabinet and a cheaper 7870 available online. 
Also, I want to go with AMD, a sort of personal preference.



vaibhavs800 said:


> For ssd go with kingston v300. Most vfm ssd in india 128gb for 6k
> 
> And get cooler master 212 evo, even if you have to step down a little on motherboard



Should i go with  a CPU cooler now, or i should add it at a later stage. Which option is advisable and more convenient...??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

summers said:


> Thanks buddy, but the SSD was left out. Including that, the budget goes to 77K. I've seen the systems running on a SSD and their performance is fabulous. I can't miss out on SSD. That's why i decided to go with an entry level cabinet and a cheaper 7870 available online.
> Also, I want to go with AMD, a sort of personal preference.
> 
> Should i go with  a CPU cooler now, or i should add it at a later stage. Which option is advisable and more convenient...??



> You can get Samsung 840 120 GB SSD at around 6000 and get a basic cabinet. But do net go for an iBall/zebronics case, get NZXT Gamma at 2500.

> With Intel k cpu CPU, you should always go for an aftermarket cooler as the stock cooler is not very good.

> And don't step down on CPU and motherboard, these two components are the one which are upgraded the least, especially the motherboard.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ComponentModelPriceProcessorIntel Core i5 3570k14000MotherboardMSI Z77 GD6513300RamG.Skill Sniper 8 GB 1600 MHz3200CPU CoolerCooler Master hyper 412 Slim3200Graphic CardSapphire HD7950 vapour-X 3 GB20000HDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB4800PSUCorsair TX-M 6506200CabinetCM Storm Scout 26000Total70700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A better configuration,  specially the vapour-x.


----------



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

Guys, plz suggest considering AMD FX-8350 + 990FX Mobo. Don't wanna go with Intel. Too costly compared to AMD. I also have to purchase a SSD and Windows 7 , 64 bit (mentioned in questionaire), all in that 70K budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

ComponentModelPriceProcessorAMD FX-835011500MotherboardMSI 990FXA GD659200RamG.Skill Sniper 8 GB 1600 MHz3200CPU CoolerCooler Master hyper 212 EVO2200Graphic CardSapphire HD7950 vapour-X 3 GB20000HDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB4800SSDCorsair Forse 3 120 GB SSD6100PSUCorsair TX-M 6506200CabinetNZXT Gaama2500OSWindows 7 Home Premium7000Total72700


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

Why do you want a 990fx mobo? Its not like intel that you cant overclock without a z77/z68/p67 mobo. And amd's 970 chipset give you cf/sli, >2 sata 6gbps. You can get msi 940a g46. It has every feature you need, couple it up with a cm 212 evo. I havent seen intel 840 that cheap. The kingston one I recommended is one of the cheapest ssd with synchronous flash I could find.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ComponentModelPriceProcessorAMD FX-835011500MotherboardMSI 990FXA GD659200RamG.Skill Sniper 8 GB 1600 MHz3200CPU CoolerCooler Master hyper 212 EVO2200Graphic CardSapphire HD7950 vapour-X 3 GB20000HDDSeagate Barracuda 2 TB4800SSDCorsair Forse 3 120 GB SSD6100PSUCorsair TX-M 6506200CabinetNZXT Gaama2500OSWindows 7 Home Premium7000Total72700



he doesnt need a 650w psu



summers said:


> Guys, plz suggest considering AMD FX-8350 + 990FX Mobo. Don't wanna go with Intel. Too costly compared to AMD. I also have to purchase a SSD and Windows 7 , 64 bit (mentioned in questionaire), all in that 70K budget.



why dont you get the i5 3450? its for 10k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he doesnt need a 650w psu
> 
> why dont you get the i5 3450? its for 10k


he would need 600 W if he overclocks. If TX m 650 is over budgetting, the OP can go non M version at 5500


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> he would need 600 W if he overclocks. If TX m 650 is over budgetting, the OP can go non M version at 5500



he doesnt need to overclock, the i5 is more than enough to handle anything... at this point in time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he doesnt need to overclock, the i5 is more than enough to handle anything... at this point in time.


I'm talking about FX 8350, as OP has mentioned that he wants that processor.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm talking about FX 8350, as OP has mentioned that he wants that processor.



op should take suggestion for the i5 3450 else, he can chose a cheaper board. I hope op is not trying to beat the world record by using an AMD processor...


----------



## draco21 (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Would require nitrogen cooling.......(too ecpensive imo)

anyways @op get 7950 or perish.........

kidding... at that budget, 7950 should be possible. Look at harshil's config.......


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

i5-3470- 10k
kingston value ram 4gb*2- 2.8k
h77 mobo- 5.5k
seasonic eco 500- 4k
barracuda 2gb- 5k
kingston v300- 6k
nzxt source 2.8k
samsung dvd rw 0.8k
gigabyte 7970 oc 28k
total 65k

and if you still wish to spend more
msi g45ma -8k
cm 212 evo 2.2k
total 70k


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Mar 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> i5-3470- 10k
> kingston value ram 4gb*2- 2.8k
> h77 mobo- 5.5k
> seasonic eco 500- 4k
> ...



Seriously ? A 7870 for 28k ? that is like $560 !!!!
AFAIK it is available in USA for around 12-13k  (230-260$) ,so it should not exceed 16k in india or maybe we are being ripped off ?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry it was a 7970 
Have fixed the typo


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> i5-3470- 10k
> kingston value ram 4gb*2- 2.8k
> h77 mobo- 5.5k
> seasonic eco 500- 4k
> ...



he also has to buy 7k windows in that budget ^, sacrifice the 3470 for the 3450 and some $$$$, cabinet can be changed to gamma @ 2.1k and rest is all good


----------



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Why do you want a 990fx mobo? Its not like intel that you cant overclock without a z77/z68/p67 mobo. And amd's 970 chipset give you cf/sli, >2 sata 6gbps. You can get msi 940a g46. It has every feature you need, couple it up with a cm 212 evo. I havent seen intel 840 that cheap. The kingston one I recommended is one of the cheapest ssd with synchronous flash I could find.



My friends suggested me not to compromise on processor/mobo as it will be the last thing i would be upgrading, if required at a later stage. These days technology gets old pretty soon and hence the decision to go for latest 990FX mobo....kind of future proofing.



NoasArcAngel said:


> op should take suggestion for the i5 3450 else, he can chose a cheaper board. I hope op is not trying to beat the world record by using an AMD processor...



No my friend, the basic idea of choosing FX-8350 is that i can overclock it at a later stage when required, so that my system will still be able to run the games /programs in future. I am just trying to make it furture proof so that it may work for 4-5 years ahead.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

summers said:


> My friends suggested me not to compromise on processor/mobo as it will be the last thing i would be upgrading, if required at a later stage. These days technology gets old pretty soon and hence the decision to go for latest 990FX mobo....kind of future proofing.



thats the opposite of future proofing, intel is already releasing haswell which will be based on a different socket, and so will amd... Why spend so much money on a cpu architecture which has been here for almost a year..? also you dont consider that for gaming, the i5 thrashes the fx 8350 and its cheaper



summers said:


> My friends suggested me not to compromise on processor/mobo as it will be the last thing i would be upgrading, if required at a later stage. These days technology gets old pretty soon and hence the decision to go for latest 990FX mobo....kind of future proofing.
> 
> 
> 
> No my friend, the basic idea of choosing FX-8350 is that i can overclock it at a later stage when required, so that my system will still be able to run the games /programs in future. I am just trying to make it furture proof so that it may work for 4-5 years ahead.



overclocking a cpu will not make a very big perfomance gain, it will be 25% at max

and thats running your cpu @ 1ghz over stock. For that you need some serious cooling and you are also risking your components let alone decreasing product life.

at the current rate, there is no future proofing... your pc will be able to just run the games in future at a certain resolution.... it will run them, but at something like 1080p if you are considering a 7970.... ( after 4 years, 4k will be the standard )


----------



## summers (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> thats the opposite of future proofing, intel is already releasing haswell which will be based on a different socket, and so will amd... Why spend so much money on a cpu architecture which has been here for almost a year..? also you dont consider that for gaming, the i5 thrashes the fx 8350 and its cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, should i drop the AMD and go with Intel config as suggested..??


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

summers said:


> No my friend, the basic idea of choosing FX-8350 is that i can overclock it at a later stage when required, so that my system will still be able to run the games /programs in future. I am just trying to make it furture proof so that it may work for 4-5 years ahead.



990fx does not add even one feature to 970. If you have an unlimited budget go with that. Today a 7870 beats a 6970. Unless you have gtx 690, you will be easily knocked to mid range next year and lower mid range year after that. Anyways fx 8350 is already clocked at 4.2ghz, and most probably, you wont go above 4.6ghz, thats an overclock of 400mhz which is same for every intel i5. At this budget go with the rig I suggested for 65k and add a windows license to it.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Mar 10, 2013)

summers said:


> My friends suggested me not to compromise on processor/mobo as it will be the last thing i would be upgrading, if required at a later stage. These days technology gets old pretty soon and hence the decision to go for latest 990FX mobo....kind of future proofing.
> 
> 
> 
> No my friend, the basic idea of choosing FX-8350 is that i can overclock it at a later stage when required, so that my system will still be able to run the games /programs in future. I am just trying to make it furture proof so that it may work for 4-5 years ahead.


Dude ,they are actually few applications and games that make use more than 2 cores. So you are future proof even if you have got 3 year old dual core

If you are into intensive resource hog games like Crysis 3 , BF3 etc then the word " Future proof " is not applicable herein atleast. You have to buy a new CPU + Mobo + Graphic card every year to keep up with latest titles else get ready for bad exprience.

As suggested by many choose an I5 3470 or 3450 along with  a decent mobo. It will give you good gaming performance and would be faster than Amd 8350 in day to day tasks.  

Amd 8350 uses 20-30% more power underload than intel 3470 , 3570 or similar models. Hence you will be paying 20-30% more electricity bill annualy.

If you still want to go with Amd 8350 then go ahead and buy it. No one is forcing you to choose intel.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

ChairmanSaab said:


> Dude ,they are actually few applications and games that make use more than 2 cores. So you are future proof even if you have got 3 year old dual core
> 
> If you are into intensive resource hog games like Crysis 3 , BF3 etc then the word " Future proof " is not applicable herein atleast. You have to buy a new CPU + Mobo + Graphic card every year to keep up with latest titles else get ready for bad exprience.
> 
> ...



Absolutely wrong. More and more new games utilize 4 cores and daily apps like 7 zip, video conversion, and many more can and do utilize even more cores. In 7 zip benchmark, the FX 8350 stands just below the i7 3770k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 10, 2013)

summer........Ill make it easy for you

If gaming is your primary requirement then get an i5 , but if you requirement is for some pro work like 3D modelling/rendering, encoding multi threaded work in general and gaming get an FX8350. Please be very clear about whether you want to overclock or not. Because if you are not sure about oveclocking you will unnecessarily end up spending Rs 10000 ,which otherwise can get you a better/powerful GPU or a bigger monitor.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> thats the opposite of future proofing, intel is already releasing haswell which will be based on a different socket, and so will amd... Why spend so much money on a cpu architecture which has been here for almost a year..? also you dont consider that for gaming, the i5 thrashes the fx 8350 and its cheaper
> 
> overclocking a cpu will not make a very big perfomance gain, it will be 25% at max
> 
> ...



+1
Well explained



summers said:


> So, should i drop the AMD and go with Intel config as suggested..??



Yes, you should



harshilsharma63 said:


> Absolutely wrong. More and more new games utilize 4 cores and daily apps like 7 zip, video conversion, and many more can and do utilize even more cores. In 7 zip benchmark, the FX 8350 stands just below the i7 3770k.



Gaming is the priority, so rest aside, i5>8350


----------



## summers (Mar 10, 2013)

Guys, please go through this thread..Seems guys are recommending different things in two different threads for same requirement.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/170963-60k-gaming-rig-d.html

and do read the posts of Cilus / Ico regarding FX-8350 being used for a gaming rig....

and don't get me wrong guys, but m too convinced with what Cilus has said.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

summers said:


> Guys, please go through this thread..Seems guys are recommending different things in two different threads for same requirement.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/170963-60k-gaming-rig-d.html
> 
> ...





Neo said:


> With fx8350, you get an awesome mobo at a low price. Also its 16mb cache is very useful for other purposes. And it can also be overlooked easily with desktop utilities even on the stock cooler.
> Surely it cannot beat a i5-3750k in gaming, but we cannot expect to lag behind i5 too.



well there you have your answer

*media.bestofmicro.com/O/M/375430/original/Crysis3-CPU.png


----------



## summers (Mar 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> well there you have your answer
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/O/M/375430/original/Crysis3-CPU.png



If you go by the min FPS, then the game is not playable on any of the processors. The almighty i7s are giving mere 33 fps, which is in no way a smooth game play. There are few demanding situations in the game, when the frames drop significantly and the game stutters at  that moment. What is more desirable is the average fps delivered, and the average fps of 8350 is at par with i5.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

summers said:


> If you go by the min FPS, then the game is not playable on any of the processors. The almighty i7s are giving mere 33 fps, which is in no way a smooth game play. There are few demanding situations in the game, when the frames drop significantly and the game stutters at  that moment. What is more desirable is the average fps delived, and the average fps of 8350 is at par with i5.



you understand right, minimum fps drop should not be below 30? anyways below 60 fps gameplay is choppy.

so if you want to play fanboy, be my guest and get a fx 8350 ... but there is really no use of an octacore processor

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FX-8350-vs-Core-i5-3470-CPU-Review/1657/3

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FX-8350-vs-Core-i5-3470-CPU-Review/1657/4

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FX-8350-vs-Core-i5-3470-CPU-Review/1657/5

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/pc-components-configurations/9364d1362933539-new-gaming-pc-config-suggestions-advice-imageview.gif




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/pc-components-configurations/9365d1362933605-new-gaming-pc-config-suggestions-advice-imageview-1-.gif


----------



## hitesh (Mar 10, 2013)

There you go -

*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/Q/357650/original/skyrim%201680.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/R/357651/original/skyrim%201920.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/2/357662/original/world%20of%20warcraft%201680.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/3/357663/original/world%20of%20warcraft%201920.png


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

i think those graphs, are enough to prove to OP that the i5 is the way to go for gaming.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i think those graphs, are enough to prove to OP that the i5 is the way to go for gaming.



Yes
I don't see any reason for choosing 8350 over i5 for gaming


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys are stressing too much on two specific games.....only. What about other games....can you provide some benchmarks.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You guys are stressing too much on two specific games.....only. What about other games....can you provide some benchmarks.



dude, *first you say that games like crysis are the future, and then you say you are stressing on only 2 games. So tell me who is right and who is wrong?*



The Incinerator said:


> You guys are stressing too much on two specific games.....only. What about other games....can you provide some benchmarks.



*media.bestofmicro.com/9/G/364516/original/CPU-scaling.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/Y/X/313593/original/cpu%20scaling.png

*www.legionhardware.com/images/review/AMD_FX-8350_FX-6300/Gaming_03.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/586/bench/Gaming_03.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/586/bench/Memory_02.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/608/bench/CPU_01.png

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/FX-8350/FX-8350-65.jpg

*techreport.com/r.x/amd-fx-8350/civv-lgv.gif

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/cpu/fx-8350-8320-6300-4300/batman.png



The Incinerator said:


> You guys are stressing too much on two specific games.....only. What about other games....can you provide some benchmarks.



next time try using google.  

while moving from crysis 2 to crysis 3 the gap is widening, and crysis 3 being able to utilize almost all cores... we have a clear winner, 

@the incinerator : *or shall the OP buy the 8350 only?*


----------



## draco21 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmmm... this is getting intresting.....

@op what did you decide about overclocking?? 

Get i5 3450 and a good b75 mobo and 7870(or higher) and you are ready to take on any game for next 2-3 years......

oc'ing is a hassle dont get into it.........

8350 is a value for money processor which is being proved useless here for no reason whatsoever..... everyone knows that it is not  good for gaming and is just below i7 when it comes to multi threaded stuff so it is meant for those who have works like photoshop and all and also play some games on a limited budget......

@smn abusing cilus

what **** did he post??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/615/bench/CPU_01.png


Not that bad as you are describing is it?

Now if you factor in a better quality supporting chipset ( compare a B75 mobo with a 970 based M5A97) and thus a feature rich motherbaord and some overclocking which wont be possible with the Intel (NonK and Z) in any of the mentioned aspects, not bad at all. And then comes the upgradability part and the future. Haswell will play doom to 1155 but steamroller wont. Keeping those aspects in mind and multi core gaming in mind for the future (which you will disagree at present) I dont think we should write off AMD as a value offering at present in that particular segment.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *www.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png
> 
> *www.techspot.com/articles-info/615/bench/CPU_01.png
> 
> ...



as far as steamroller is concerned :
1. based on bulldozer
2. 28nm fab
3. releasing 2014 ( no exact date )
4. AMD is targeting a 15% performance increase every year.. at least thats what they said... 

*www.brightsideofnews.com/Data/2013_3_6/Analysis-AMD-Kaveri-APU-and-Steamroller-x86-64-Architectural-Enhancements-Unveiled/AMD_high_performance_core_roadmap.jpg

the i7 also ahead of amd's flagship processor by 2x in computational scores, with the release of haswell, the scenario with steamroller in 2014 will be the same as it is now. 

yes multicore gaming is, but what you are missing is that no game is going to require a 8 core cpu soon enough, even if it does the fx8350 is not cut out for that job simply for the fact that its a weak quadcore. overclocking will give a max 25% boost (and 25% is with like considering WTF moments in performance it will be more in the 10-15% range) with a need for a good amount of cooling. also the i5 already leaps in terms of computational performance. You mean to say that amd's new line of CPU's which will be competing with haswell wont be based on the same socket?  

apart from that , the* benchmarks you posted are bogus, since they only represent max fps. *

*media.bestofmicro.com/O/M/375430/original/Crysis3-CPU.png 
*media.bestofmicro.com/9/G/364516/original/CPU-scaling.png

read this again, im posting this the second time on this thread, and this is visible for the third time on this thread, if you bothered to read only this page from the starting you would have seen the point im trying to make

also considering that, your benchmarks look rigged. Please for gods sake, post accurate results. because an i3 2100 is beating a fx8350 in FC3 cpu scaling


----------



## Cilus (Mar 12, 2013)

In the above config, change the following things:-
MOTHERBOARD : Asus M5a990fx r2.0 @ 10.2k
HDD: Toshiba 2 TB
PSU: Seasonic S12II 620

Also the price of the gpu is not 20k, it is 21.5k including VAT

NoacArcAngle, even the avg fps is also higher in Crysis 3 with the higher core processors.  What are you trying to prove? 
In FC3, both 3570 and fx-8350 are neck to neck and the 3k extra price isn't justified.  In Crysis 3, Fx8350 is ahead.  In fact, Crysis 3 is happy to use 12 threads of 3960X and really scaling well in all the cores.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In the above config, change the following things:-
> MOTHERBOARD : Asus M5a990fx r2.0 @ 10.2k
> HDD: Toshiba 2 TB
> PSU: Seasonic S12II 620
> ...



wait are you saying *that the fx-8350 beats the i5 in crysis 3? *

what i am looking at here says otherwise :

*img.techpowerup.org/130221/Crysis3.png

lol.* its hardly using 6 cores. and thats fully maxed out. *

@cilus its noasarc*angel*

i think it can be safely determined that in crysis 3 the gpu brings the pc to the knees, and in no way is the processor capping the performance.

*www.legionhardware.com/images/review/Gigabyte_GeForce_GTX_Titan/Crysis_01.png

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpua_evil_1024.png

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpu_evil_1024.png

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpua_jungle_1024.png

*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpua_human_1024.png

*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/02/Crysis-3-Test-CPUs-VH-720p.png


it also seems that the crysis 3 is biased towards amd cpu architecture, its a good thing for amd but its bad on the whole because its ironically only the one game where a fx8350 comes close to a i7 3690 and more ironically the reason why it comes close is "grass"


----------



## Cilus (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. FX 8350 is just behind i7 3770k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In the above config, change the following things:-
> MOTHERBOARD : Asus M5a990fx r2.0 @ 10.2k
> HDD: Toshiba 2 TB
> PSU: Seasonic S12II 620
> ...



but is the 1k price difference justified for a 8 core processor?



Cilus said:


> Yes. FX 8350 is just behind i7 3770k



i think the 3450/3470 also beats the fx 8350?


@cilus, think people here have the wrong idea... fx8350 is a quad modul processor .it has 8 cores but 2 cores share the same l2 cache. So not truly 8 core afterall ?



> Piledriver is still based on the same basic design as Bulldozer, with the ‘8-core’ chip containing four Piledriver modules, each of which contains a pair of integer cores. While AMD markets these as individual CPU cores, each module’s pair of integer cores shares a number of resources, including the fetch and decode units, a Floating Point scheduler (FPU) and 2MB of L2 cache. This is part of AMD’s design philosophy of focusing on multi-threaded performance, with each module able to process two threads simultaneously. As we found last year though, this comes at the cost of single-threaded performance and with the down-side that relatively few applications are able to make use of four cores in multi-threaded workloads, let alone eight



*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/1


ohh and i checked, *crysis 3 cpu scaling for the fx 8350 is 74.5% per core ( if you consider it an 8 core ) and for the i7 its 44%, having said that its necessary to realize that crysis 3 is not making use of Hyperthreading on intel processors and also its using a max of 8 threads . *

*www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302786/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

*www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302784/width/350/height/700/flags/LL




so cilus, *im waiting to see*


> *In fact, Crysis 3 is happy to use 12 threads of 3960X and really scaling well in all the cores.*


----------



## summers (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys, chill...

Plz don't fight over whether Intel is better of AMD....

@NoasArcAngel : I m not an AMD fanboy as you said earlier. I am a fan of what provides more value for money i spend, in present as well as future scenarios, be it Intel or AMD. I've had three computers till date, all intels right from Pentium to Core 2Duo to Core i3.

I was more inclined towards an AMD configuration because it provides me a performance level almost comparable to an i5 at a much lesser price. I want a smooth working experience on my new pc, be it games, regular work, watching hd movies etc. Most of us buy computers to enjoy games and not for benchmarks.
IMO with a decent GPU, both the processors are able to play almost all games at respectable frame rates. My point is, it doesn't matter whether i get 80 fps with intel or 70 fps with amd coz i won't be able to differentiate the 10 fps difference during game play,. What matters is whether i am getting decent frame rates to make the gameplay enjoyable.





draco21 said:


> Hmmm... this is getting intresting.....
> 
> @op what did you decide about overclocking??
> 
> ...



I'll Overclock.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

summers said:


> Guys, chill...
> 
> Plz don't fight over whether Intel is better of AMD....
> 
> ...



its not that, the point is that one should have correct knowledge about what is what.
secondly today a 10 fps gap may be there, but when more demanding games arrive, then the difference will be more pronounced.
no the fx8350 is kind of next to useless, you can choose the 3470 / 3450 the only differnce in the whole 34xx and 35xx series is  that of the clock. 

so what have you decided ? amd or intel ?
no benchmarks are not what you buy a computer for, but how do you judge its performance? tomorrow if you go and buy a car.. its purpose is for driving, but you will also have a look at its specifications? wont you? specially "_kitna deti hai_" 

in simple words, benchmarks are for pc's what specifications are for cars. 

i agree, but even if I get 10 fps for the same amount of money, ill consider that VFM .

and im not fighting with anyone, im just showing to the other person where he is wrong, or waiting for him to show me where i am wrong. Thats all


----------



## Cilus (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel , just tell me one thing: If Crysis 3 is not using more than 4 to 6 threads, how it is scaling better in a 6 Core/12 Thread SandyBridge-E CPU than a Ivy Bridge 4 Core /8 thread i7 3770K CPU?
*www.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png

You have posted too much jargons here, I am just showing you a clear picture, i7 3770K is giving around 64 FPS whereas FX-8350 is giving around 61 FPS at the 1080P resolution, the resolution which most gamers use. Now i7 3770K is almost twice as costly than FX-8350. Please explain it in simple words.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> NoasArcAngel , just tell me one thing: If Crysis 3 is not using more than 4 to 6 threads, how it is scaling better in a 6 Core/12 Thread SandyBridge-E CPU than a Ivy Bridge 4 Core /8 thread i7 3770K CPU?



That's a mere *3 fps* difference. 3960 ahead by 4.6% only. 
If Crysis 3 uses a little bit of extra core/thread just to squeeze out 4% more performance, then it does not mean that it uses 12 threads


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

cilus said:


> noasarcangel , just tell me one thing: If crysis 3 is not using more than 4 to 6 threads, how it is scaling better in a 6 core/12 thread sandybridge-e cpu than a ivy bridge 4 core /8 thread i7 3770k cpu?
> *www.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/cpu_03.png
> 
> you have posted too much jargons here, i am just showing you a clear picture, i7 3770k is giving around 64 fps whereas fx-8350 is giving around 61 fps at the 1080p resolution, the resolution which most gamers use. Now i7 3770k is almost twice as costly than fx-8350. Please explain it in simple words.



take a look at this : *again *

*www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302786/width/350/height/700/flags/LL

dont twist the facts,
lets be clear with the facts :

*1. crysis 3 is not using more than 8 threads, so it already invalidates half of what ever you have posted here, and i was for one moment seriously considering wether you even take the pain to do background checks before posting here.


2. isnt it common sense? the more the threads, the better the scaling? 
have you considered the 4 core processor you are talking about has 1 mb L2 cache and 8 MB L3 cache
the 6 core has 1256KB L2 cache and 15MB L3 cache. 

you are the software engineer, tell me if cache size does not make a difference then what does? 
*

LOL, what tech jargon bro ? its plain and simple english, google terms if you dont understand them

thats what i have been telling you, the fx 8350 is only ahead in crysis 3. and that too your benchmark is rigged. 

*ill make you a deal. *

you explain to me *this*  : 



*pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/02/crysis3/crysis3_cpua_evil_1024.png
and ill prove anything i said here.



now your side of the bargain does not hold up does it? forget FULL HD, the 7970 is suffering at 1024x768.. its crawling


*you only have 1 benchmark to prove your point, while i have posted about 10.... .so you decide. *

ahahahahha, why do you even bother to reply? you dont even have the courage to admit you are wrong and edit your statement, and you still want to argue with me about threads 

:ROFL:


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

aaah Not again.......


@ OP

Simple Economics. If you want to spend Rs 16000 for a Processor and Mainboard and want to overclock, its best to side with AMD. That is get a FX8350 + Asus M5A97. If you do that with Intel ,you will end up with a i5 3470 and a B75 Motherboard,which cant overclock ,is built to cost (read Cheap) and is mATX! I believe NAA hasnt seen the boards side by side 

NAA is getting unnecessarily nervous here for nothing. A 5/7 FPS wont play doom when all the proccys are doing below 40FPS anyway. So jusr overlook his *Trash Posts* and decide for yourself.

NAA if you see closely over the 10 to 15% increase AMD is covering YoY on new releases ,I wonder what better Intel is doing if you compare a 2500K with a 3570K. Whom are you taking for a ride here?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> aaah Not again.......
> 
> 
> @ OP
> ...



damn right bro, not again.... !!! dont post stupid comment which you have no proof of... (  Specially since your arse benchmarks have been extinguished, go and replenish them.... )

yes OP, go for the amd fx8350, and when you get frame drops, dont complain to me go to him.  bro who are you kidding? as if AMD has done some magic? even amd has hardly managed a 15% performance gain.

i think you are the one getting uneasy here bro. does it matter to me which processor OP takes?* NO* its his money, his pc. i can only suggest him something.

*because now you are all out of options to jack benchmarks from your arse, you are trolling*. Really dude, get a life and more importantly start reading lol.

and built to cost, tell me which product isnt built to cost ? *we arent shopping for a 2Lakh Rig that Op has to use only certified (read noob certified ) premium components . * 

and you are saying as if the motherboards crack after a few days usage.    i couldnt control myself.


lol the famous 40 fps argument................................wow thinkdigit.com/forum/users/noobs/no1. - > the incinerator 

remember anything : 





NoasArcAngel said:


> what res is your display?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

How much pain you must be going through to prove a point which is a non point. You are acting like Intel Fanboy. OP wants to over clock at that budget and wants a good all round system with better upgradability path , you always get things wrong. You are suggesting him against his requirements ,even he made it clear. Stop posting the same pretty pictures again and again,man. What are working so hard for 5 to 7fps drop in some specific games which wont matter at the end of the day.??? Nobody  goes to anybody if theres a framedrop  They only go when the computer conks out ha ha ha ha.

And why the hell are you getting abusive and personal. Whats your insecurity?


----------



## summers (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys, this will be an unending debate on Intel Vs. AMD.....!!

After due consideration, i've decided to go with FX-8350. I've gone through the reviews on net and its the best processor i can get at that price point.  Moreover, i've the option of future upgrade to Steamroller too with the AM3+ mobo.

Now, the Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0 is listed @ Rs. 11232 in flipkart. Would this be a better choice than MSI 990FX-GD65 (Rs. 9348)..? One more thing i've noticed is that Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is giving 5 years warranty.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> How much pain you must be going through to prove a point which is a non point. You are acting like Intel Fanboy. OP wants to over clock at that budget and wants a good all round system with better upgradability path , you always get things wrong. You are suggesting him against his requirements ,even he made it clear. Stop posting the same pretty pictures again and again,man. What are working so hard for 5 to 7fps drop in some specific games which wont matter at the end of the day.??? Nobody  goes to anybody if theres a framedrop  They only go when the computer conks out ha ha ha ha.
> 
> And why the hell are you getting abusive and personal. Whats your insecurity?



abusive ? lol. i think *thats your insecurity. *



summers said:


> Guys, this will be an unending debate on Intel Vs. AMD.....!!
> 
> After due consideration, i've decided to go with FX-8350. I've gone through the reviews on net and its the best processor i can get at that price point.  Moreover, i've the option of future upgrade to Steamroller too with the AM3+ mobo.
> 
> Now, the Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0 is listed @ Rs. 11232 in flipkart. Would this be a better choice than MSI 990FX-GD65 (Rs. 9348)..? One more thing i've noticed is that Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is giving 5 years warranty.



good decision OP, stick with the fx 8350 although the overclock wont make a big difference, and as far as the future is concerned, youll have to get a new motherboard and cpu just because of the gpu. 

best of luck ! post the pics when you buy the rig.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> A 5/7 FPS wont play doom when all the proccys are doing below 40FPS anyway.


well that 5-7 fps will be a great difference in the future highly demanding games.......


@noasarcangel please don't stress it out ok....

one time u make ur suggestion and give out the reason is enough...


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

summers said:


> Guys, this will be an unending debate on Intel Vs. AMD.....!!
> 
> After due consideration, i've decided to go with FX-8350. I've gone through the reviews on net and its the best processor i can get at that price point.  Moreover, i've the option of future upgrade to Steamroller too with the AM3+ mobo.
> 
> Now, the Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0 is listed @ Rs. 11232 in flipkart. Would this be a better choice than MSI 990FX-GD65 (Rs. 9348)..? One more thing i've noticed is that Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is giving 5 years warranty.




The Sabertooth can be had for Rs 13500 and I think its better to pay the little extra and getting it over the Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0.
Then comes the Asus CrosshairV Formula  Rs 15600.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

summers said:


> Guys, this will be an unending debate on Intel Vs. AMD.....!!
> 
> After due consideration, i've decided to go with FX-8350. I've gone through the reviews on net and its the best processor i can get at that price point.  Moreover, i've the option of future upgrade to Steamroller too with the AM3+ mobo.
> 
> Now, the Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0 is listed @ Rs. 11232 in flipkart. Would this be a better choice than MSI 990FX-GD65 (Rs. 9348)..? One more thing i've noticed is that Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is giving 5 years warranty.


nice choice dude at your budget i think u won't regret it....

but u have to buy the gpu at the time of ur purchase (the same case happened with me and i had to go wid i7 because of that)


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well that 5-7 fps will be a great difference in the future highly demanding games.......



In future if things go the way FarCry 3 and Crysis 3 are going its better to have the FX8350. I somehow believe the FX is a better option keeping the future in mind. If steamroller makes it big ,I can just buy the CPU and wont have to throw my Motherbaord along with it. And way the games are using all the cores (4 and more) its good to have the FX which comes for Rs 11,400 and is overclockable and costs Rs 3000 less than a comparable Intel. Now if a I put this Rs 3000 in a better GPU then tell me who is the gainer here?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> In future if things go the way FarCry 3 and Crysis 3 are going its better to have the FX8350. I somehow believe the FX is a better option keeping the future in mind. If steamroller makes it big ,I can just buy the CPU and wont have to throw my Motherbaord along with it. And way the games are using all the cores (4 and more) its good to have the FX which comes for Rs 11,400 and is overclockable and costs Rs 3000 less than a comparable Intel. Now if a I put this Rs 3000 in a better GPU then tell me who is the gainer here?



well the thing is the gpu requirement is exponentially rising as u can c in the case of crysis 3 and i think cpu won't be that much of a limiting factor but keeping the the mass in mind the developers won't just shift from 4 cores to 4+ cores just like that.....

in either cases i m not eligible to comment about the architectures of both ivy bridge and pile driver....

both have their pros and cons i choose intel over amd cause of
1. pci-e 3.0 (which is seeming to be necessary seeing the case wid crysis 3)
2. intel igp (which comes handy when ur gpu is not working or u don't have gpu(my case))
3. intel low TDP vs amd's


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

^^
Exactly, now if I save on the CPU and get a better GPU then the FPS drop becomes an immediate non issue. Is it not?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> Exactly, now if I save on the CPU and get a better GPU then the FPS drop becomes an immediate non issue. Is it not?



it won't be that much difference its like 5-6 fps which is compensated if we choose intel cpu....


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

AND Rs 3000 savings over comparable processors from AMD over Intel can take me from say HD7870 territory to HD7950 when on a budget!!! ANd that is a huge plus in the first place. And then comes the future etc etc.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AND Rs 3000 savings over comparable processors from AMD over Intel can take me from say HD7870 territory to HD7950 when on a budget!!! ANd that is a huge plus in the first place. And then comes the future etc etc.



again u are missing the point here games designed to use 4 or more threads will similarly be designed to use very high end segment GPU's till this date....


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 12, 2013)

You are not getting my point either.....the suggested processors are already Quad and more (similar) but its the savings had over one another will let me have a better GPU. Clear?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You are not getting my point either.....the suggested processors are already Quad and more (similar) but its the savings had over one another will let me have a better GPU. Clear?



yup pretty much  ....
but with the saving the increase in the GPU won't be significant enough to overlook the advantages of intel.....
although fx 8350 one heck of a chip there is no significant loss (considering the similar gains in other things)...



gta0gagan said:


> yup pretty much  ....
> but with the saving the increase in the GPU won't be significant enough to overlook the advantages of intel.....
> although fx 8350 one heck of a chip there is no significant loss (considering the similar gains in other things)...



editop sorry for making ur thread dirty....
@incerator we can continue this discussion somewhere else....
@mods please delete the useless posts we(I) had made....


----------



## summers (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, it seems as spending 3k more for Sabertooth will be a better choice than M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Moreover, i m getting a 5 years warranty. 

So, AMD FX-8350 + Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 ~ Rs. 27,000.
Now, for the cabinet, i've decided to go with BitFenix Merc Alpha for 2.9K @ flipkart. (I've noticed flipkart prices generally on an upper side.) It has some nice reviews for an entry level cabinet, has decent space to accommodate most of the Graphics card & some cable management too.
How are HIS graphics cards. I was thinking of HIS HD7870 2GB DDR5 IceQ. Its 17K on flipkart. Anyone having experience with HIS...?



gta0gagan said:


> yup pretty much  ....
> but with the saving the increase in the GPU won't be significant enough to overlook the advantages of intel.....
> although fx 8350 one heck of a chip there is no significant loss (considering the similar gains in other things)...
> 
> ...



Guys, the thread's not dirty. we can call it informative rather. Whatever discussions the FM's have had in this thread are all about knowledge sharing, so no need to be sorry....


----------



## Myth (Mar 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> but with the saving the increase in the GPU won't be significant enough to overlook the advantages of intel.....



The point of a gaming machine is getting a more than decent cpu(so that it can last you for sometime) and spend the rest on the gpu. 
The overall score in some benchmarks might suggest amd is not better than intel. But then amd is not competing in that direction, but rather trying to provide an all-rounder.
The fx8350 *price *is a *bargain *for the *performance *it provides. I cant think of an OCable package at a cheaper price. Additionally, the stock amd heatsink is much better than what intel provides (saving you the cost of buying a better cooling solution ).



summers said:


> Ok, it seems as spending 3k more for Sabertooth will be a better choice than M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Moreover, i m getting a 5 years warranty.
> 
> So, AMD FX-8350 + Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 ~ Rs. 27,000.
> Now, for the cabinet, i've decided to go with BitFenix Merc Alpha for 2.9K @ flipkart. (I've noticed flipkart prices generally on an upper side.) It has some nice reviews for an entry level cabinet, has decent space to accommodate most of the Graphics card & some cable management too.
> How are HIS graphics cards. I was thinking of HIS HD7870 2GB DDR5 IceQ. Its 17K on flipkart. Anyone having experience with HIS...?



HIS has some really good products. Confirm the details  of their after sales service though.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

Myth said:


> The point of a gaming machine is getting a more than decent cpu(so that it can last you for sometime) and spend the rest on the gpu.
> The overall score in some benchmarks might suggest amd is not better than intel. But then amd is not competing in that direction, but rather trying to provide an all-rounder.
> The fx8350 *price *is a *bargain *for the *performance *it provides. I cant think of an OCable package at a cheaper price. Additionally, the stock amd heatsink is much better than what intel provides (saving you the cost of buying a better cooling solution ).
> 
> ...



hmmm, decent cpu ... and spend rest on gpu... seems ironically the fx 8350 is anything but that. oh so, amd is competing in an all rounder direction, wow. When all the op wants is a gaming pc, we are suggesting him an all rounder.. good good keep on going i like the way you post. Ocable package? wow, i think we should add this in websters dictionary, it should be coined the new word of the year. Better cooling solution ? when stock is 4.2 already? this is getting better everytime.



The Incinerator said:


> In future if things go the way FarCry 3 and Crysis 3 are going its better to have the FX8350. I somehow believe the FX is a better option keeping the future in mind. If steamroller makes it big ,I can just buy the CPU and wont have to throw my Motherbaord along with it. And way the games are using all the cores (4 and more) its good to have the FX which comes for Rs 11,400 and is overclockable and costs Rs 3000 less than a comparable Intel. Now if a I put this Rs 3000 in a better GPU then tell me who is the gainer here?



isnt that the same thing as 2 + 2 = 22 ? 

believe, better option, future in mind. ? you cant make todays decision based on tomorrows future, a future so uncertain you dont even know wether the world will be overtaken by amd fanboys. yes, for a 10% performance gain after 2 years im going to ditch my fx 8350 and get a new steamroller such that the intel haswell beats it to dust . :O

3000 in a better gpu? the gtx 690 is struggling in crysis 3, if these benches are anything to go by. you are a " "to put 3k on a gpu which wont make the slightest difference.



The Incinerator said:


> You are not getting my point either.....the suggested processors are already Quad and more (similar) but its the savings had over one another will let me have a better GPU. Clear?



better gpu? lol understatement of the year



The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> Exactly, now if I save on the CPU and get a better GPU then the FPS drop becomes an immediate non issue. Is it not?



ahahahahhaha on one hand, no the fx 8350 is a good cpu, its the cpu which is bottle necking the gpu. on the other no no, to hell with the cpu, get a better gpu. flawed logic . bad.


hey amd fanboys, i got a joke for you :

AMD are piledriving into the market with the piledriver,
then they are going to steamroll the market with the steamroller.
and finally when they lose all hope, they are going to excavate what they started with.


In other news, i think OP may have a problem because bulldozer series is very unlikely to run on am3+ and asus is supporting it unofficially, because they made 2 more pins in the socket. maybe, but its confirmed only 990FX series boards will support bulldozer ( if at all )

get ready to (wait for it)    spend 20k on a motherboard aww thats more like 16k if you buy the asus crosshair 5, but what the s-h-i-t, AMD fanboys are rich they can surely afford such a mobo... l-o-l you also need a new PSU, because of increased power requirement... so where is that 620w psu lying around? oh and did i mention overclocking ? "the sweet little g-spot for amd fans" because of tdp requirement im really sorry guys, you wont be able to overclock your babies on a am3+

on the bright side the cheapest 990fx board is 10k, so cpu+motherboard = 21k ( OMFG )

  YAH !~ SO much for AMD 

*news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Bulldozer-Compatibility-with-AM3-Motherboards-Explained-189891.shtml

*www.anandtech.com/show/5714/990fx-...second-wind-for-asus-gigabyte-msi-and-biostar

some more firsts for AMD, and so much for Backward compatibility

ohh did i mention that the 990FX will not have a pcie-4 ?  ? ? ? ?? ? so how do AMD fanboys plan to run Crysis 4? (which is now seeming as their beloved doll)   

AMD is the best right guys? thats why they wont even confirm unlike intel which has made it clear that the next gen cpu will feature a new socket. 

my god, or rather mother of god.

amd, man .... amd... vfm, all rounder, octa-core, best processor beats i7 , nothing comes close to it... put a crown on its head and award it the highest pc honour : fastest ghz clocked ( the higher the number, the more people you can troll )

am i the only one who uses google here for searching? or the govt of india is putting a ban on google .. so you cannot post the right information ???

hmm im starting to wonder, are tdf members more like chinas rulers? We will do this, only this, no im not doing anything else, even if i dont give people freedom and make them work like donkeys by paying them peanuts for the rest of their lives.. :O


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hmmm, decent cpu ... and spend rest on gpu... seems ironically the fx 8350 is anything but that. oh so, amd is competing in an all rounder direction, wow. When all the op wants is a gaming pc, we are suggesting him an all rounder.. good good keep on going i like the way you post. Ocable package? wow, i think we should add this in websters dictionary, it should be coined the new word of the year. Better cooling solution ? when stock is 4.2 already? this is getting better everytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol XD ...... dude seriously ...... u are talking way offensively here......

what's up with u, u had a bad day or something???


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol XD ...... dude seriously ...... u are talking way offensively here......
> 
> what's up with u, u had a bad day or something???



im just showing amd fanboys, that they need a 990FX (not confirmed) for the bulldozer and *they wont be able to overclock* that and *they wont be able to use the next pci* apart from that *they wont be able to play crysis 4*.... there is so much *they wont be able to do.*

feeling bad for them  

it means a minimum of 20k investment right now for a future bulldozer. .... which is just dozing... getting delayed.

its the best day. getting amd fanboys to shut up and quit whining, troll style



Aniket Chakraborty said:


> FX8350 is a better option than i5 3550 thats all I can say,FX8350 has more processing power.



sorry aniket


----------



## Cilus (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys, the discussion is getting personal here.  NoasArcAngel, if you have points then put them and you actually did it also. Although I am still not agreeing with you, I have gone through the review sites you've mentioned and they have some good level of testing. But the question is why are you getting personal, saying everybody is fan boy, unnecessary personal comments. It is not required that every body will agree with you but that does not mean that you just start attacking them. 

*Mod Warning: Don't go off-topic and don't go personal. Otherwise we have to take necessary actions.*


----------



## draco21 (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the best thread ever........

but noas, what aniket said is totally true, fx has more processing power than i5 (not for gaming) he did not make any wrong post

8350 stands near i7 when it comes to processing and hence what he said was absolutely true (Not for gaming, processing powers only).....

anyways i would go with intel anyday of i was not making my pc for processing stuff......


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, the discussion is getting personal here.  NoasArcAngel, if you have points then put them and you actually did it also. Although I am still not agreeing with you, I have gone through the review sites you've mentioned and they have some good level of testing. But the question is why are you getting personal, saying everybody is fan boy, unnecessary personal comments. It is not required that every body will agree with you but that does not mean that you just start attacking them.



hey im sorry man, should have never said that. hope you forgive me. but you have to post the correct info ... in future


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 12, 2013)

PCMARK 7 Computation scores...seriously?


----------



## draco21 (Mar 12, 2013)

why bring consoles here??

he just pointed out how AMD gets beaten out by intel in gaming. Why dont you read those reviews that were collected and posted by him??Lets just talk of PC gaming ok......  going into how pc's and consoles work would become too much pain so lets leave it........ 

@noas 

here goes.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/168914-suggestion-pc.html

actually i did not remember times correct so i posted them wrong, it is a very old thread u know.....

moral: Do not underestimate amd 8350's processing powers.......


----------



## hitesh (Mar 12, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> PCMARK 7 Computation scores...seriously?



What's wrong with it ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 12, 2013)

that thing is horribly optimized(read biased) for INTEL.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 13, 2013)

For people who are not aware, PC Mark and Sysmark suits are extremely biased to Intel CPU and there are instances where a GPU computing of nVidia Cards were behind a Quad Core not HT Intel CPU. That is the reason, none of the other manufacturers like AMD, nVidia, VIA etc, don't support these benchmarks. These benchmarks are based on Intel Compiler which checks the CPUID before deciding the optimized Code paths for a benchmark execution. If it is Original INtel, then it uses the optimized path and otherwise the most unbaptized path. It has been proven long back...I guess you guys are not aware of the VIA nano issue.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh didn't knew that.
But hell I don't bother with such benchmarks, always jump to the gaming section


----------



## summers (Mar 13, 2013)

So, guys the new config goes as (Flipkart prices, except for CPU/Mobo)

_Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500 
Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2 1600 MHz CL9 ~ 3500 
CPU Cooler CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2200 
GPU Sapphire HD7870 2 GB HDMI OC Edition ~ 18000 
HDD Toshiba 1 TB ~ 4000 
SSD Samsung-840 120GB ~ 6200 
PSU Seasonic S12II 620 ~ 5400 
Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Version ~  2900
OS Windows 7 Home Premium 7000 
Total  74200 _

Now, since the budget is still exceeding, seems i've to go away with either the CPU cooler or change my mobo to Asus M5A99FX PRO Ver 2.0. I already have a Windows 7 Home Basic 32 Bit. Can it be upgraded to Home premium 64 Bit....?? If so, then i can save on the cost of New OS.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

summers said:


> So, guys the new config goes as (Flipkart prices, except for CPU/Mobo)
> 
> _Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
> ...



you can get the fx 8350, but its overshooting your budget by a good amount. Even then _*there is no certainty that a 990FX board will be able to provide all features to the steamroller cpu in the future (if you are considering amd only for future proofing) *_

i suggest skip the SSD, or get intel 



sumonpathak said:


> that thing is horribly optimized(read biased) for INTEL.



which is a benchmark not optimized (Read biased) to any processor? ill post them.

i cant hotlink images from hardware secrets... so i think you guys will have to read the results through here.

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=702



Cilus said:


> For people who are not aware, PC Mark and Sysmark suits are extremely biased to Intel CPU and there are instances where a GPU computing of nVidia Cards were behind a Quad Core not HT Intel CPU. That is the reason, none of the other manufacturers like AMD, nVidia, VIA etc, don't support these benchmarks. These benchmarks are based on Intel Compiler which checks the CPUID before deciding the optimized Code paths for a benchmark execution. If it is Original INtel, then it uses the optimized path and otherwise the most unbaptized path. It has been proven long back...I guess you guys are not aware of the VIA nano issue.



i see the Quad core AMD beating the i5 3470 to dust in the sys mark 2012. only in 1 benchmark

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6396/51132.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6396/51135.png

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/amd/Vishera/pred-cinebench1.png from -> *www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/7

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/amd/Vishera/pred-cinebenchx.png

I think OP will get confused now, so i will put up the main points in bold, suggesting why he should go for a intel based rig, others supporting amd kindly do the same.. *And dont try to troll or the post will be reported and you will be banned. *


*1. Intel is more VFM, as for this current gen it beats the amd fx 8350 in almost all general uses except for some multithreaded apps, and 7zip etc.
2. Intel beats AMD handsdown in games, even if fps difference is 5-7 it will get more pronounced as new games come. 
3. Overclocking any cpu, intel or amd will give a 15% gain at max in real world performance + good cooling ( 2k~4k on a new cooler + additional case fans )
4. AMD's steamroller which is highly anticipated has no clarity, We have no proof (as of yet) if the 990FX motherboards will support SR Processors, and if they do then what are the limitations
5. Future proofing with a 990FX seems a bad idea, because its 2013.. you wont change your config for atleast 2 years that means by the time its late 2014 or 2015 the pci-4 will be out. 
6. Power requirement of SR processors is higher than the current vishera based cpus
7. You are going to end up spending a minimmum 22k on a bd upgradable package, a good motherboard and add another 3k = 25k
8. If you have to spend that much, get a gtx 680 / HD 7970 GHZ edition in the same budget which will result in better performance gains. *


this is what i will suggest: 

i5 3450 @ 10k
b75m mobo @ 4k
8gb drr3 @ 3k
Asus Matrix HD 7970 @ 35k
toshiba 1tb hdd @ 4k
corsair cx 500 @ 3.2k
nzxt gamma @ 2.5k

thats 60k , if you can find an update package for 3k ( 32bit to 64bit) and add a ssd for 6k , you have a killer rig.


----------



## draco21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Matrix??

now that pc will beat anything in gaming......

@op even overclocking both cpu and gpu will not result in performances even close to 7970+i5 ...... it will be more future proof also..... 

overclocking will only give cpu boost (wont be required for games)

Get i5+matrix


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 13, 2013)

how is getting a 1155 setup more future proof when we all know haswell is coming in june?
am curious...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> how is getting a 1155 setup more future proof when we all know haswell is coming in june?
> am curious...



its not, thats the whole point. you cant do future proofing at this stage with intel / amd but you can build a config which is more vfm than what you would build when haswell releases, thats considering it launches in india by september/october or so... . if op has a choice he should ideally wait till haswell releases that means a years wait (till prices stabilize ) and get a system based on that, then again steamroller will be releasing... so we enter the circle of hell again. 

lets see in the coming months what games can be considered as benchmarks..

from the looks of it, pci 4 will not be featured on haswell, that means it arrives 2014 end with DDR4 ram...

also considering the prices and acceptance of the sandybridge line in india, prices will get affordable for haswell only in its late cycle (1 year before )when the next cpu architecture arrives.


----------



## summers (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't wait that much. I've to build the pc this summer itself....


----------



## Cilus (Mar 13, 2013)

summers said:


> So, guys the new config goes as (Flipkart prices, except for CPU/Mobo)
> 
> _Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
> ...



Summer, the price of the GPU is very high. In fact on that price you can get a new card called HD 7870 LE or HD 7870 XT which is a stripped down version of HD 7950 and good amount of faster than HD 7870. You can get the card from here: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 XT WITH BOOST

And normal HD 7870 is available at 16.38K. Search - 7870

NoasArcAngel, with the new games becoming multi-threaded, the performance difference between an i5/i7 and FX-8350 will not increase in Intel's favor, it will be narrowed down. Crysis 3 is a perfect example of it.



> 4. AMD's Bulldozer which is highly anticipated has no clarity, We have no proof (as of yet) if the 990FX motherboards will support BD Processors, and if they do then what are the limitations


And what the hell you are talking about Bulldozer Processor and 990FX motherboard compatibility?


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

OP has decided on the config. I dont think any more discussion is required on the topic.

At the moment, its best to help OP get the right rates for the components.

@OP: Gpu is overpriced as Cilus said. 
Might I suggest you skip the ssd for now and take the Sapphire 7950 vaporx @ 21.5k 

If you require fans, check the CM 90cfm fans @ 500 each. Good silent performers.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> NoasArcAngel, with the *new games becoming multi-threaded, the performance difference between an i5/i7 and FX-8350 will not increase in Intel's favor, it will be narrowed down. Crysis 3 is a perfect example of it.*



specially since *crysis only uses 8 threads at the max*, and it doesnt even* fully utilize hyperthreading on intel processors*. I am wondering what kind of a comparison you are making this out to be? 

we will see about that.



Cilus said:


> And what the hell you are talking about Bulldozer Processor and 990FX motherboard compatibility?



sorry, was a typo. with so many dozers and rollers i confused steam and the bull .. actually what i have posted is not wrong, *steamroller is a 3rd generation Bulldozer cpu. *



The Incinerator said:


> Now if you factor in a better quality supporting chipset ( compare a B75 mobo with a 970 based M5A97) and thus a feature rich motherbaord and some overclocking which wont be possible with the Intel (NonK and Z) in any of the mentioned aspects, not bad at all. *And then comes the upgradability part and the future. Haswell will play doom to 1155 but steamroller wont.* Keeping those aspects in mind and multi core gaming in mind for the future (which you will disagree at present) I dont think we should write off AMD as a value offering at present in that particular segment.



with massive restructuring at AMD, and further job cuts steamroller is being set for release in 2014-2015, earlier it was 2013.... im pretty sure if amd releases steamroller in 2014, its not a AM3+



Myth said:


> OP has decided on the config. I dont think any more discussion is required on the topic.
> 
> At the moment, its best to help OP get the right rates for the components.
> 
> ...



+1 ......


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 13, 2013)

Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500 
Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
*G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3500*
CPU Cooler CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2200 
*GPU Sapphire HD7950 VaporX ~ Rs 21,700*
HDD Toshiba 1 TB ~ 4000 
*PSU CORSAIR SMPS TX 650 V2 ~ 5500* 
Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Version ~ 2900
OS Windows 7 Home Premium 7000 

Total - 71,800.

Just a little alteration.If you can do away with the SSD for now you will have a killer rig in all aspects.The Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB has better performance and speed than the 1TB Toshiba you have chosen,but yes that would again cost Rs 1850 more.


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ +1 to the above rig.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
> *G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3500*
> CPU Cooler CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2200
> ...





NoasArcAngel said:


> I think OP will get confused now, so i will put up the main points in bold, suggesting why he should go for a intel based rig, others supporting amd kindly do the same..



why not a 7970 ? which op can easily afford? 

@OP make it clear once and for all what have you decided finally, or this is going to end up a 10 page thread.



The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> Exactly, now if I save on the CPU and get a better GPU then the FPS drop becomes an immediate non issue. Is it not?


----------



## summers (Mar 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
> *G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3500*
> CPU Cooler CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2200
> ...



Guess, i've to drop the SSD for now. I'll purchase it later, when i'll have money for the same. This seems to be a nice rig, except i've a doubt regarding Sapphire HD7950 VaporX.
I've read on the net that 7950 Vapor-X runs hot and has some bios issues....

Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X Review


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

summers said:


> Guess, i've to drop the SSD for now. I'll purchase it later, when i'll have money for the same. This seems to be a nice rig, except i've a doubt regarding Sapphire HD7950 VaporX.
> I've read on the net that 7950 Vapor-X runs hot and has some bios issues....
> 
> Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X Review



is this your final config then? no spec changes?


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

summers said:


> Guess, i've to drop the SSD for now. I'll purchase it later, when i'll have money for the same. This seems to be a nice rig, except i've a doubt regarding Sapphire HD7950 VaporX.
> I've read on the net that 7950 Vapor-X runs hot and has some bios issues....
> 
> Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X Review



A lot of people here own that particular gpu including myself. Havent heard of such problems yet.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Myth said:


> A lot of people here own that particular gpu including myself. Havent heard of such problems yet.



it has some issues with overclock. / could be rma issue


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 13, 2013)

no such issues man.....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> no such issues man.....



i dont think so, could be a defective piece.... but we need to confirm this :

oc to :  (1155 / 1600, GPU voltage 1.025v memory voltage 1.6v) and run at full load, lets see what temp we get... that guy is claiming 81.. which is kinda pretty hot.



summers said:


> Guess, i've to drop the SSD for now. I'll purchase it later, when i'll have money for the same. This seems to be a nice rig, except i've a doubt regarding Sapphire HD7950 VaporX.
> I've read on the net that 7950 Vapor-X runs hot and has some bios issues....
> 
> Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X Review



ssd prices will drop in another 3-4 months faster than ever... so i'd go without an ssd for now.


----------



## summers (Mar 13, 2013)

Then, i think guys i'll stick to this config.

Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500 
Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3500
CPU Cooler CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2200 
GPU Sapphire HD7950 VaporX ~ Rs 21,700
HDD Toshiba 1 TB ~ 4000 
PSU CORSAIR TX 650 V2 ~ 5500 
Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Version ~ 2900
OS Windows 7 Home Premium 7000

and i'll start buying the components one by one from flipkart/other online retailers.

I express thanks to all the members who have contributed here and helped me decide the config.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

summers said:


> Then, i think guys i'll stick to this config.
> 
> Processor AMD FX-8350 ~ 11500
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX ~ 13500
> ...



well done  post the pics when you are done.


----------



## summers (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure Dude..


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 13, 2013)

You can get the parts from Vedant Computers Kolkata. They will give you the best deal and the cheapest of prices. Silla is just 624 KM away. They will ship you for free.Mention you are from TDF. Get the parts before our state implements the 5% VAT,its already decided in the budget by Mr Mitra,now its 4%. So hurry!!!  Check your inbox for the phone numbers.!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You can get the parts from Vedant Computers Kolkata. They will give you the best deal and the cheapest of prices. Silla is just 624 KM away. They will ship you for free.Mention you are from TDF. Get the parts before our state implements the 5% VAT,its already decided in the budget by Mr Mitra,now its 4%. So hurry!!!  Check your inbox for the phone numbers.!



damn it here it is 5.5% i was thinking why parts were cheaper in kolkata...........



NoasArcAngel said:


> i dont think so, could be a defective piece.... but we need to confirm this :
> 
> oc to :  (1155 / 1600, GPU voltage 1.025v memory voltage 1.6v) and run at full load, lets see what temp we get... that guy is claiming 81.. which is kinda pretty hot.



it wold be a defective piece , reviews tell we can easily oc it to that level.......


----------



## summers (Mar 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You can get the parts from Vedant Computers Kolkata. They will give you the best deal and the cheapest of prices. Silla is just 624 KM away. They will ship you for free.Mention you are from TDF. Get the parts before our state implements the 5% VAT,its already decided in the budget by Mr Mitra,now its 4%. So hurry!!!  Check your inbox for the phone numbers.!



Thanks Incinerator....I've heard about Vedant computers. I hope they are trustable, since i''ll be transferring money in advance.


----------



## Myth (Mar 14, 2013)

summers said:


> Thanks Incinerator....I've heard about Vedant computers. I hope they are trustable, since i''ll be transferring money in advance.



There are fine. Lot of people here have purchased their rigs in the same manner.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 14, 2013)

summers said:


> Thanks Incinerator....I've heard about Vedant computers. I hope they are trustable, since i''ll be transferring money in advance.



You can trust them eyes wide shut. If any problem, though there will be none ( Guys from this forum have bought rigs costing Rs 1.3L from them), we from Kolkata will look in to it.


----------



## summers (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks once again..

Toshiba 1 TB HDD is having 8 MB Cache memory, whereas comparable models of WD & Seagate are having 64 MB Cache memory. Will 8 MB cache result in any performance difference..?


----------

